# unlisted codes



## abevan (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm hoping that someone can point me in the right direction, I'm looking for medicare regulations on unlisted procedure codes???  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## paulcado (Oct 22, 2008)

What type of info do you need?  Does this pertain to a particular type of procedure?


----------



## jennsomers (Oct 22, 2008)

i also am trying to get paid for unlisted codes by medicare for PEG's. You need to submit documentation and show RVU's and what the closest procedure is.


----------



## dyoungberg (Jun 29, 2012)

*Medicare & Unlisted procedure codes*

I'm also new to coding and have a question regarding unlisted procedure codes.  The post above refers to submitting the RVU's.  Is there a way to calculate the RVU's for an unlisted procedure?  Or are you referring to submitting RVU's for a similar procedure?


----------



## dyoungberg (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone able to assist with my previous inquiry?  An example I have today is a Arthroscopic Bicipital Tenotomy. Research I've done indicates to bill with 29999.


----------



## dyoungberg (Jul 30, 2012)

Any takers on my above request?


----------



## Donna T (Jul 30, 2012)

Unlisted procedures are not assigned RVU's for purposes of payment.  Some payers recommend that physicians identify the closest or most similiar code to that which they performed.  Submit a detailed OP note with a diagnosis and specific narrative of the actual procedure performed and request a specific payment amount for the procedure.  Remember, payment is based on the medical review of the procedural documentation submitted.  Hopes this helps!

Donna


----------

